# Happy Valentine's Day!



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

So what are everyone's plans for Valentine's Day? Any proposals out there? Good Luck! I've been awake for more than 24 hours working on plans for today, so forgive me if I ramble. I went shopping all day yesterday to find my boyfriend the perfect present, and this is what I got: Expensive beard trimmer (He thinks he's just getting a Fusion-boy will he be suprised!  ), pajama pants that match the new motorcycle helmet he is getting (chicks airbrushed on warplanes is on the helmet, I got him air-brushed looking chicks laying by martini glasses), a huge super-soft microfleece blanket (yellow and white squares), some candles, bubble bath, a mug that says "His" and "Hot and Steamy" on the back (I got a "Hers" one too.) And I also got a heart shaped box that I decorated, and it has 101 Reasons Why I Love You written on little sheets of paper inside of it. I tried thinking of 365 Reasons, but I ran out of time and reasons :eyeroll: . I am going grocery shopping in a few minutes to pick up the remaining items for making him his favorite breakfast this morning: pancakes (in the shape of hearts), scrambled eggs with ham and cheese, bacon, and orange juice. Then we are going to the MeritCare Child Development Center to drop off some toys I bought for the babies yesterday when I was shopping, then we will stay and play with them for awhile. Daymon is turning one years old today! He was only four months when I started!  I don't think my boyfriend has ever held a baby in his life, let alone feed/rock/play with one, so this should be an exciting time!!! After that, we are going to go shopping, then to a movie. Maybe go to the Jets Sweetheart game tonight, then I'm staying at his place, and we are going to watch movies with his roommates. Don't know our dinner plans yet, but we were probably the first couple in Fargo to have Valentine's Day dinner! We got our food just past midnight at Denny's last night, and boy was that yummy! Hopefully everything goes okay today, I re-injured my meniscus tear playing soccer with some friends at the Metro Rec last night... Hope you all have a wonderful valentine's day!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh to be young and in love


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

here's what I got my valentine

http://makeashorterlink.com/?A675160BC

that should be good for a couple yard passes to start off the pre-spawn bite!

_edited by Langager to make thread more readable. Link too long. 
www.Makeashorterlink.com used. Link goes to same webpage_


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I made my wife Valentines supper last night, venison backstrap rolled in flour and pepper, browned in olive oil and then slow cooked at 250 degrees for two hours. We also had twice baked potatoes and some of my father-in-laws famous pickeled beets. Would have waited until tonight to make this supper but I have Pool League.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm praying my husband forgets it's V-Day.... I absolutely detest this day :eyeroll:


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

Why?


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, I've never been the overly romantic type, don't get me wrong - flowers and mushy stuff is nice from time to time, but I'm just not overly concerned with it.

I never _really_ had something majorly bad happen to me on V-Day, but I guess I've never really had anything wonderful happen either. I guess the first few years I had a b-friend on V-day I had great expectations that were usually filled via a bought CD or the typical flowers. I can't remember even ever being taken out for supper or cooked supper on V-Day. So I guess my disgust stems from disappointment - self inflicted, but I blame society for all the hype.

I, now that I am married, really have no hope of romance. My husband does not have a romantic bone in his body - quite sad actually, but he probably got the perfect girl to deal with its absence.


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

Nothing more romantic than laying in a cornfield hunting geese together right?! :sniper: 
course you guys probably don't have the snows up there yet do you?


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Drylok> now that I would love.....if my husband even remotely enjoyed waterfowling :eyeroll: Although we are going to blast some yotes this weekend.

Honestly, my wedding dream was saying our vows over two downed Bull Elks in the mountains somewhere...but needless to say that didn't happen, maybe an anniversary someday.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Lvn2Hnt said:


> Honestly, my wedding dream was saying our vows over two downed Bull Elks in the mountains somewhere...but needless to say that didn't happen, maybe an anniversary someday.


My dad told my sister and I that if we get married on opening deer day, he probably won't go to the wedding. I told him that I'll get married early in the morning on opening deer day (before season opens of course) then have my wedding reception at the Wild Game Feed on opening day. What could be greater than a free wedding reception, surrounded by all of your favorite people?!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

DRYLOK said:


> here's what I got my valentine
> 
> http://makeashorterlink.com/?A675160BC
> 
> that should be good for a couple yard passes to start off the pre-spawn bite!


Nice! Helzberg's is where my boyfriend shops too! He gets frequent buyer mail all the time! I have got two rings-white gold with pink hearts and eight diamonds and yellow gold with ruby heart and six diamonds. I have got a white gold diamond heart necklace. And a white gold tennis bracelet! That one is my favorite, I counted one day-just to make my sister jealous, and it has 96 diamonds in it . I get my valentine's day present on Friday, and I can't wait! My favorite wrapping of one of the rings was two years ago, when he got a Hugs and Kisses cereal-looking card box from Hallmark, then he put the ring box in the bottom, and filled the entire cereal-sized box with hugs and kisses. I had to go on the road for hockey, so needless to say-I had to share the chocolate with the other twenty girls on the bus, as they adored my beautiful ring!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

north14 said:


> I made my wife Valentines supper last night, venison backstrap rolled in flour and pepper, browned in olive oil and then slow cooked at 250 degrees for two hours. We also had twice baked potatoes and some of my father-in-laws famous pickeled beets. Would have waited until tonight to make this supper but I have Pool League.


That is quite lovely of you...


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

woodpecker,

:rollin:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

My wife brought me coffee in bed this morning as she cheerfully said "Happy Valentines Day!" I said "Thank you" while my head was still buried in the pillow. She huffed back at me "What do you mean - 'shut up'!"

I'm in the dog house again :eyeroll:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

make up buy her a cat


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

:rollin:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well, im just going to work tonight, nothing special planned because me and my girlfriend broke up a few weeks ago  O well, I might get my friend something cause shes alone too, today.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

My ideal Valentines Day.

Get up before daylight.
Dress in about 5 layers, 2 of which are either wool or polar fleece.
Load up a smelly retriever. (Sorry Bear)
Proceed to a remote lot of flooded timber in Western Kentucky.
Blast Canadian Honkers all day!

Alternative plans.

Get up before daylight.
Dress in about 3 layers, at least one of which is woll or polar fleece.
Load up some smelly begals. (Sorry Dan, Rocket, Turbo)
Proceed to a remote over grown field 3 counties over.
Blast cottontails all day!

Too bad no girl I know thinks getting up before daylight and sitting outside in the freezing cold with a dog, and a bag of dead birds/rabbits is fun! (They don't know what they are missing)

But this is waht I really got to do this morning.

Woke up at 6:30
Left the house by 7:00
Was sitting at the mechanics when he opened his garage, got to give him $27.00 for a oil change and a half gallon of anti-freeze.
Left the garage about 7:45
Boss called said they had a water main break and told me to not bother coming in untill they got it fixed.
Went to WAL-MART managed to spend another $20.00
By now it was 8:30
Stopped and got breakfast
Went back home
Started cleaning my garage out, hauled a truck load of junk off.
Found a gallon of paint and remembered that I was suppost to paint the bathroom 3 months ago. (oops  )
Decided to put it off a while longer. :lol: 
Now I'm on here babling on and on about foolishness.

WONDERFUL DAY


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

CRAP  TODAY IS VALENTINES DAY!?!?!?!


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> CRAP  TODAY IS VALENTINES DAY!?!?!?!


I didnt know it was the 14th!

no plans for v's day today or anything to give.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Who needs to give anything, my g/f and I have each other, thats more than enough. Sometimes it can be expressed more through just spending some quality one on one time with each other, rather than showing your love through how much money you can spend.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ranger does your boyfriend like candles and bubble baths?

I just gave and recieved some hugs and chocolate and stuff.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.i-mockery.com/minimocks/valentines06/

Now these are funny!


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I had some nice plans for my girlfriend and valentines day but got canceled because of course i had to get strep throat a day before valentines day i can't swallow,and i can't talk so i feel pretty bad but the roses i got her kinda made up for it.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

well said bauer....v day = fascist


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Bauer said:


> Who needs to give anything, my g/f and I have each other, thats more than enough. Sometimes it can be expressed more through just spending some quality one on one time with each other, rather than showing your love through how much money you can spend.


You dont have to spend alot of money, there is one guy who made a boque (spelled wrong?) of roses out of metal because he loves welding and her.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

gooseboy said:


> Bauer said:
> 
> 
> > Who needs to give anything, my g/f and I have each other, thats more than enough. Sometimes it can be expressed more through just spending some quality one on one time with each other, rather than showing your love through how much money you can spend.
> ...


Sounds like a charmer. :roll:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

dlip said:


> gooseboy said:
> 
> 
> > Bauer said:
> ...


Now that gift came from the heart! I would love a boquet of roses made buy a guy who loves welding! They would last longer than the roses I've dried to preserve from my boyfriend! My puppy ate half of a dozen dried roses off the dresser in my room.  But I still have about three dozen boquets of dried rose petals in an air-tight glass vase.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

gooseboy said:


> Ranger does your boyfriend like candles and bubble baths?
> 
> I just gave and recieved some hugs and chocolate and stuff.


Yes, every once in a while. He is a manager at AutoZone and is always helping his roommate with his car projects, so he likes to just relax after being stressed all day at work and working hard on cars all day, and it helps relieve the soreness.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Cool just wodering.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I didn't get him any cRaZy fruity girl kind, the store was all out of vanilla and coconut (the most guy-ish fragrances I could think of) so I got him my favorite scent of bubble bath-bubble gum (the blue stuff). It has been my favorite since I was like two years old.


----------



## Smitty_mn (Nov 2, 2005)

most overrated holiday out there. They had to have a holiday for the flower stores that way they could nail all the guys that think they can buy her love b4 they are married..... Once you are married they don't really give a crape as long as you don't forget it. Which in most of our cases is something that will happen even if we don't try!!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but I think it is ridiculous when people say Valentine's Day is overrated or a marketing scheme. It's origin is actually a religious holiday about the martyr, St. Valentine. I have had a great Valentine for every year in the past five years or so, and it has been fun times. But what I'm even more excited for is having children, and helping them make their Valentine's cards and treats for their buddies at school-_that_ will be a good time! And for those of you people who keep saying it's about stores making money?! What about...New Year's Eve (alcohol, food, and one of the top six days in a year for proposals), Halloween (costumes, candy, clothing), Thanksgiving (lots of food and cards), and lastly...CHRISTMAS!!! Christmas is the worst holiday for buy-buy-buying! (food, decorations, clothes, cards, Christmas pictures, TOYS) And, no. You Christians don't have to go getting all defensive about your holiday, there are a lot of people who don't believe in that stuff at all, but still celebrate "Santa's Birthday", so they have an excuse to give and recieve presents. Thanksgiving and Christmas are also in the top six proposal days, and flower shops get just about as much business with boquets for Thanksgiving and Christmas. People buy flowers for funerals too, does that mean we shouldn't buy flowers from flower shops to celebrate the life of a lost one?


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I was one of the lucky ones, my wife of over fifty years lost her watch the 13th so it was easy to surprise her. If my memory has not completly failed me , I did get a hug out of it.


----------



## Smitty_mn (Nov 2, 2005)

Leave it up to an unmarried woman to get all defensive!!!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Smitty_mn said:


> Leave it up to an unmarried woman to get all defensive!!!


_Or_, leave it to a sensible person to get "all defensive". Just stating the facts of holidays.

My parents and many others celebrate it, just read through some of the comments up there ^.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> But what I'm even more excited for is having children, and helping them make their Valentine's cards and treats for their buddies at school-that will be a good time!


 :rollin: Sorry I can't help it though. We spent Valentines day evening at the clinic hoping our daughter had an ear infection so you can atleast get medication for that. She ended up being fine, just having a typical cold run its course, but it doesn't always work out all romance and flowers and dinners by candlelight. :lol: The kid thing is great, I wouldn't change it for the world, but "adjusting" is a word you definately get to know in a hurry and you make the most of it and always try to keep your sense of humor when nights like last night roll around because they will. Happy Valentines day. :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

For Valentines night my wife got lucky.....

I had a pitcher of marguerites and passed out !!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

******* Valentine Love Poem

Collards is green 
my dog's name is Blue 
and I'm so lucky 
to have a sweet thang like you. 
Yore hair is like cornsilk 
a-flapping in the breeze 
Softer than Blue's 
and without all them fleas. 
You move like the bass, 
which excite me in May. 
You ain't got no scales 
but I luv you anyway. 
Yo're as satisfy'n as okry 
jist a-fry'n in the pan. 
Yo're as fragrant as "snuff" 
right out of the can. 
You have som'a yore teeth, 
for which I am proud; 
I hold my head high 
when we're in a crowd. 
On special occasions, 
when you shave under yore arms, 
well, I'm in hawg heaven, 
and awed by yore charms. 
Still them fellers at work, 
they all want to know, 
what I did to deserve 
such a purdy, young doe. 
Like a good roll of duct tape 
yo're there fer yore man, 
to patch up life's troubles 
and fix what you can. 
Yo're as cute as a junebug 
a-buzzin' overhead. 
You ain't mean like those far ants 
I found in my bed. 
Cut from the best cloth 
like a plaid flannel shirt, 
you spark up my life 
more than a fresh load of dirt. 
When you hold me real tight 
like a padded gunrack, 
my life is complete; 
Ain't nuttin' I lack. 
Yore complexion, it's perfection, 
like the best vinyl sidin'. 
despite all the years, 
yore age, it keeps hidin'. 
Me 'n' you's like a Moon Pie 
with a RC cold drank, 
we go together 
like a skunk goes with stank. 
Some men, they buy chocolate 
for Valentine's Day; 
They git it at Wal-Mart, 
it's romantic that way. 
Some men buy fine diamonds 
from a flea market booth. 
"Diamonds are forever," 
they explain, suave and couth. 
But for this man, honey, 
these won't do. 
Cause yo're too special, 
you sweet thang you. 
I got you a gift, 
without taste nor odor, 
more useful than diamonds...

IT'S A NEW TROLLIN' MOTOR!!!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Yo're as fragrant as "snuff", right out of the can.


Gretchen Wilson

"Skoal Ring"

Don't need no diamond ring
Don't want a bunch of bling bling
The only thin I really need
Is a man with a SKOAL Ring
Don't have to be wined and dined
We can stay home every night
I can do without anything
Except a man with a SKOAL Ring

He works a ten hour shift and comes home right on time  
He don't complain a bit when I get out of line
He ain't richand he might have a little dirt on his hands
But that worn-out circle on his jeans makes him my kind of man

I've always been a bandit girl and he's a long cut man
Somehow we still get along with different colored can's
When that boy comes home from work smellin' like the farm
That berryblend on his lips still turns me on :wink:

Don't need no diamond ring
Don't want a bunch of bling bling
The only thin I really need
Is a man with a SKOAL Ring
Don't have to be wined and dined
We can stay home every night
I can do without anything
Except a man with a SKOAL Ring

The one thing that gets to me is a man with a SKOAL Ring


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Bobm, thats a good poem i love it 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

So it's been a week, and my Valentine's Day present has finally arrived! Aaron got me an iPod Nano. He got me the black one, because he figured it matched the music I listened to. :eyeroll: With the MP3 player I had before-that has _tons_ of songs, all I listened to was the Sing the Sorrow album by A Fire Inside-which is very dark music. Now if he was _really_ thinking, he would have got me the white one, because it would match the Apple iBook he gave me last spring. :roll: Oh, well. It's the thought that counts! It's good that I got the black one too, because I think he's getting me Black Flys sunglasses for graduation! Either-TsiTsis, Mudflap Girls, Sonic Femmes, or Tequilla Flyrises!!! 8)


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm glad you tell us your whole life, cause we all care if you got the black nano and not the white.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey, it was your choice to read or not, get over it!

Others shared what they got for Valentine's Day, I was just sharing my gift story too.

Christ, do you have a case of the Mondays or what?!

Oh...maybe I touched a nerve...did you not have a Valentine?


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry to jump into your guys fight, but it seems he posted that on a tuesday, so it must not be a case of the mondays. I guess I really don't know what to say, but heres the deal no matter what, almost all guys get the shaft on v-day. I mean its a holiday that was made to keep women happy, plain and simple. I don't expect much for v-day and nor should I, but women have it made up in there mind, that we as men actually give a rats azz about v-day, for me its just another day that I have to go to a flower shop, drop about 50 bucks on roses, another 30 for some little stuffed animal, and then a romatic dinner at some expensive restraunt. All of this so the women can go to work/school the next day and compare their stories. To me I guess if I was lucky enough to get a gift certificate to a sporting good store, it would make my day. But like always I will end up settling for a card perhaps a cd and if I am really lucky a pair of boxer shorts that she thinks I will look good in. Just my :2cents: Thanks.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow XPRS you dont have to get upset jeese.

Ranger berry blend is grose! Worst ever. uke:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

HonkerExpress said:


> Sorry to jump into your guys fight, but it seems he posted that on a tuesday, so it must not be a case of the mondays. I guess I really don't know what to say, but heres the deal no matter what, almost all guys get the shaft on v-day. I mean its a holiday that was made to keep women happy, plain and simple. I don't expect much for v-day and nor should I, but women have it made up in there mind, that we as men actually give a rats azz about v-day, for me its just another day that I have to go to a flower shop, drop about 50 bucks on roses, another 30 for some little stuffed animal, and then a romatic dinner at some expensive restraunt. All of this so the women can go to work/school the next day and compare their stories. To me I guess if I was lucky enough to get a gift certificate to a sporting good store, it would make my day. But like always I will end up settling for a card perhaps a cd and if I am really lucky a pair of boxer shorts that she thinks I will look good in. Just my :2cents: Thanks.


 :beer: Very true! I think I've dropped around $500 over the last 7-8 years on girls during valentines! Although the thought is nice, I think a guy should be treating his girl monthly with special thoughts, gifts, evenings out etc... If he does it enough, the girl will actually tell him not to worry too much about Valentine's as it is just another day and not worthy of breaking the bank over a 1 day holiday. We actually try to go out a different weekend in "celebration" of valentines and not have to deal with the hassle of busy restaurants, high flower prices and traffic.

870 seriously man... give it a break. That is why this is posted in the Open Forum. I like hearing different things on this forum to give myself a break in the middle of the day... R_C is just expressing her thoughts about a gift she found really cool. This forum is one of the places she expresses her thoughts with a group of fellow hunting nuts. If you have a problem with her commentary, send her a polite PM expressing your views.... don't insult her on this board.

My :2cents:

Ryan


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

HonkerExpress said:


> Sorry to jump into your guys fight, but it seems he posted that on a tuesday, so it must not be a case of the mondays. I guess I really don't know what to say, but heres the deal no matter what, almost all guys get the shaft on v-day. I mean its a holiday that was made to keep women happy, plain and simple. I don't expect much for v-day and nor should I, but women have it made up in there mind, that we as men actually give a rats azz about v-day, for me its just another day that I have to go to a flower shop, drop about 50 bucks on roses, another 30 for some little stuffed animal, and then a romatic dinner at some expensive restraunt. All of this so the women can go to work/school the next day and compare their stories. To me I guess if I was lucky enough to get a gift certificate to a sporting good store, it would make my day. But like always I will end up settling for a card perhaps a cd and if I am really lucky a pair of boxer shorts that she thinks I will look good in. Just my :2cents: Thanks.


First of all, the "case of the mondays" is a joke my soccer coach used on us all of the time, even if we had a bad practice in the middle of the week. Have a little respect for Office Space...

Second, your Valentine's Day plans and gift ideas sound real original...:roll:...not! I would hate to be on the receiving end of that, I'd rather skip over Valentine's Day if that was what I had to expect every year! Boring...but it sounds like your valentines are not very original themselves, so maybe you thrive on having a monotonous time on dates? Doesn't sound like your Valentine's Days are very invigorating. Also, my boyfriend didn't do everything for me for the day, did you see all that I bought him and did for him that day?

Lastly, who said women have "made up their minds" that men give a rip about Valentine's Days? Some men actually do care about it, you would know if you read some of the posts up there ^. I know my boyfriend was excited for Valentine's Day weeks ahead of time!

I'm sorry your life is so disheartening, but please don't take it out on me.

Thank you, Ryan. I'm glad to hear I'm not losing it, and the "open" forum doesn't have requirements to weed out bad replies. Ha! I just got your username!!! I always thought your name was "Ben Elli", but then you signed your name "Ryan", and I was like..."what?!" Nice...I'm sure I'm the only one who didn't catch on to that one...oh well!

I think I gave him a really nice day! I even attempted to spell out "Sweetheart" in maple syrup on his plate! It looked perfect until I grabbed my camera, then it started to run down the side. Heart-shaped pancakes aren't the easiest things to make! But the breakfast pretty much went just as planned...pancakes, scrambled eggs with ham and cheese, fried potatoes, bacon, and orange slices.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

It is nice if you need a holiday to do something special for one another, too bad there is not a *****andmoan holiday and that was the only day couples could complain about each other.

If you are going to put your whole life out there for review, expect some less than flattering comments to go with the positive ones. They may hold as much water or more.

As for the post, the wife and I usually exchange a small token of our love/appreciation for each other. We would rather spend money to help with lasting memories vice a physical item. We would rather take a family camping trip in May instead of her getting a high dollar jewelry item or me getting a new toy.

BTW, I guess the Skoal ring makes him a more sensitive guy. Cope' is for the men...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ranger_Compact said:


> Thank you, Ryan. I'm glad to hear I'm not losing it, and the "open" forum doesn't have requirements to weed out bad replies. Ha! I just got your username!!! I always thought your name was "Ben Elli", but then you signed your name "Ryan", and I was like..."what?!" Nice...I'm sure I'm the only one who didn't catch on to that one...oh well!


Yep very few people ever "get it" with my screen name. That's why I occasionally post my name to my posts.... It's amazing how many people STILL miss the fact I sign my post and call me "Ben" I can usually use it to weed out those who reply to me...

Ryan

.


----------



## Smitty_mn (Nov 2, 2005)

I am with you on this one steve. The only reason men get excited about it is if they forget they are in the dog house and that means absolutely no sex, BUT if they remember guess what? They are getting lucky that nite and possibly a few more during the month. It works just like this on their birthday, aniversary, mothers day and any other holiday that might mean they can put us in the doghouse for forgeting.... :beer:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok, its not as if, I try to just do the same thing, but some of us live very busy lifes, I have a hard enough time getting away from the office to make it home before she is in bed some nights. I guess its to bad that you have to feel that I don't have a very meaningful life or what not that you are trying to say, but I guess maybe one day you will find all of this out for yourself. I guess its just not really called for, that you feel you have to try to make me feel bad for not going over board on valentines day, but to me having her in my life makes every day special. I guess I don't need to show my love for her on just one day, because I do everyday. I guess I really don't care much about what you say I have done and not done right, but I guess thats another story. I guess I am sorry if I ruffled your feathers, but come on now. I just wish I could go back to being young and having the time to put something like that together. Maybe one day you will know what I am talking about. But when I am putting in my 5/12 hour days, I will be thinking about what I could have done different. Laters.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

It's a pointless day, and i dont think any guys look forward to the holiday! Why do you need one specific day to show your love for your significant other by how much money you can spend on them. And if you just get flowers and dinner people think thats borring and run you down for it (RC). You know, RC im not pickin on you however, how would you have felt if your bf would have just gotten you a 12$ bouquet of flowers from the local walmart? A girl that loves scoal rings doesnt strike me as the high priority type that likes a pointless mushy holiday such as v-day.

Valentines day is a fascist holiday that is there for the soul purpose to spend money. THATS IT.

Not tryin to offend anyone or pick on anyone.

uke:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

This will be directed straight at Ranger Compact. I guess if you think that money will show how much someone loves you then get a grip. If you think that by only receiving something of monitary value, then you have no clue. I guess when I have to work 60+ hours a week at work, I really don't get to spend much time with my g/f. I guess its my fault for working for a living to be able to provide for us. I don't get a whole heck of a lot of time to spend with my g/f, so when we do get to see each other, it means the world to both of us just to spend that time together. She and I have both agreed that it would be a far better gift on v-day to just say in and have me cook dinner for the two of us instead of going out with a bunch of other people around us. I guess hopefully one day you will realize its not always about how much you spend or how much you gave, but by just letting each other know you love one another. Monetary value should have nothing to do with what two people feel for each other. I guess I really didn't appreciate being ripped on by someone, especially by someone that doesn't even know the situation at hand. :eyeroll:


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

please be respectful of each others opinion without getting personal or taking things personal. To some Valentines Day is very important. To others it's not.

to some March 18 is the opening of spring crow season. others could care less....

that's what makes the world go 'round.

peace, love, and happiness to all


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yup....everyone has their special days.It can be Valentine's Day or some other day.

To me an important day is May 1.....my wife's birthday.But also opening day of carp season in Minnesota.And that was really important in my youth because I could go after carp with a bow or spear starting that day..


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Isn't V-day just an Hallmark holiday anyway? My wife wants no part of it so it works out great for me! Besides, everyday is Valentines day, isn't it?


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

For most younger people V-Day is a very special day, but for older people who have experienced V-Day many times it may not be as special. To each his/her own. As for buying gifts, I am sure that most people bought gifts for their significant other in the beginning of their relationship. For some people buying expensive gifts on V-Day is special, so why are we criticizing that. There is a lot of useless arguing on this topic.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Agreed Mr Leier! 
Some people cant wait until March 20th...Others could care less!! :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Opening day of carp season???? 

Ranger, you took a picture of a breakfast...... :lol: ......sorry I couldnt resist!!!

Good job guys!! Now you ticked off dleier. We are all going to have to "weather" his wrath now!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

dblkluk said:


> Agreed Mr Leier!
> Some people cant wait until March 20th...Others could care less!! :lol:


 :beer: touche


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Jiffy....you can't legally spear or bow hunt carp in Minn. until May 1 because of the northerns and walleyes spawning.So when I was a kid I looked forward to May 1.I tell my wife every year that May 1 is important for other reasons than her birthday.She agrees 

Just trying to lighten this up a little.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

V-day is alright if your going out with someone you get to show your affection to them especially on that day, besides maybe the couple will "hang out" later that day.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

The last time I checked, I could type whatever I wanted on the open forum, it's called having an opinion, but I guess that's not okay. I didn't think I had to get approval with a bunch of cranky anti-holiday's before I could reply. My apologies go out to those of you I offended for celebrating a holiday. I'm going to leave you guys alone, and go start planning for Mardi Gras, because it is a religious holdiday, just as Valentine's Day is.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well....I'm not sure Mardi Gras..... a get drunk and have lots of sex party before lent is religious. 

As for Valentine's Day being religious.....I guess you could say that.Centuries ago it was a pagan lovefest day.The Catholic Church couldn't stop it so figured they could make it a religious day and at least have the heathens celebrate a religious holiday with all that love goin on.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

dleier said:


> *please be respectful of each others opinion without getting personal or taking things personal.* To some Valentines Day is very important. To others it's not.
> 
> to some March 18 is the opening of spring crow season. others could care less....
> 
> ...


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

This is some really funny stuff here!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Now we are really in trouble, Doug is quoting himself!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jhegg said:


> Now we are really in trouble, Doug is quoting himself!


Well at least that way he can guarantee his accuracy!


----------



## Smitty_mn (Nov 2, 2005)

I celebrated Washington's Bday today!!! :beer: Went out and got the ball and chain the ugliest flowers I could find. Then I picked up a bottle of Boones!! Swung through burger King and picked up a few whoppers. To top it all off we watched wheel of fortune!!


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

hahaha


----------

